#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  >  Νέα έντυπα πυροπροστασίας

## kajoanna

Καλημερα!!!
ενημερώθηκα απο την Π.Υ. οτι άλλαξε το ΦΕΚ και τα εντυπα για την  μελέτη πυροπροστασιας
μπορεί κάποιος συνάδελφος να μου στείλε τα νεότερα ΦΕΚ και έντυπα ?ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## Xάρης

Αναφέρεσαι μάλλον στην Πυροσβεστική Διάταξη 3/2015 που αφορά τα μέτρα και "_μέσα πυροπροστασίας χώρων συνάθροισης κοινού_".
Έχει δημοσιευθεί στο ΦΕΚ.529/Β΄/03.04.2015.

Τα νέο έντυπα θα τα βρεις στον ιστότοπο της Πυροσβεστικής αλλά και τα ανεβάζω συνημμένα και εδώ για ευκολία.

----------

kajoanna

----------


## kajoanna

Ναι αυτό είναι!!!
ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!

----------

